# Defraggler



## HumanMage (Apr 27, 2009)

I was turned on to Defraggler after being unsatisfied with the standard Windows Vista disk defragmenting system. I was wondering, does anyone else use this program, and if so, do you ever get 100% of your files defragmented? It seems like I always have some files remaining after the program ran it's course that remained fragmented. Am I the only one who experiences this? Would running the program in safe mode be a better bet to get those pesky files defragmented? Let me know what you guys think.


----------



## Dropkickmurphys (Apr 27, 2009)

Running it in safe mode would probably be better. I think whatever program you run there is always going to be a few files left fragmented, as they are currently being used or something.

I personally use Auslogics, but I think anything is better than the standard windows defragger.


----------



## Shane (Apr 27, 2009)

Standard windows defrag,especialy Vistas is junk...i also use Auslogics and it works pretty well 

Defraggler is just as good


----------



## HumanMage (Apr 27, 2009)

Cool, next time I need to defrag I'll run in safe mode to see if it works better. When running regularly, I get about an 88% total defrag, just that 12% irks me because I'm somewhat of a perfectionist haha.


----------



## Trio (Apr 27, 2009)

Sorry, but I read this and I was wondering, what is Defraggler? What does it do?

*er, did a google search, found out what it was. Nevermind.


----------



## lovely? (Apr 28, 2009)

Trio said:


> Sorry, but I read this and I was wondering, what is Defraggler? What does it do?
> 
> *er, did a google search, found out what it was. Nevermind.



your the new CF person of the year. seriously, you are.

probably the first person here that actually googled their question :')


----------



## Trio (Apr 28, 2009)

lovely? said:


> your the new CF person of the year. seriously, you are.
> 
> probably the first person here that actually googled their question :')


Lol.

Well, I'm guessing if it helps the hdd stay alive, it's best to get one of the best? So, lots of these defragmenting programs have extra features, right? What is it that someone should look for in one (besides the obvious)? Defragglers a safe, reliable one, right? How often would you recommend defraging the hard drive?

Sorry for the hijack, lol.


----------



## JTM (Apr 28, 2009)

I use Defraggler and know what you mean. I usually just run multiple scans (if time permits). Great piece of software though.


----------



## kookooshortman55 (Apr 28, 2009)

Do you get that problem where you lose HDD space every time you defrag with Defraggler in Vista?  You have to delete the shadow copies in the disk cleanup to get the space back.  I just disabled system restore and I don't have the problem anymore.  Now all of my defrags go to 0%.


----------



## TFT (Apr 28, 2009)

What it won't defrag is your "paging file". I disable virtual memory before a defrag and re-enable afterwards.


----------



## Trio (Apr 28, 2009)

Sorry for the newbish questions, I'm just 'new' to computers, and never knew what a defragmenter was. Is this the download site for the Auslogics Defragmenter? I'm running the windows one, and it really is slow.

http://www.auslogics.com/en/software/disk-defrag/download


----------



## Kornowski (Apr 28, 2009)

I use Defraggler, it's a 1,000 times better than the standard Vista one. At least you can actually tell what percentage of the way through it is, and pause it!


----------



## Shane (Apr 28, 2009)

TFT said:


> What it won't defrag is your "paging file". I disable virtual memory before a defrag and re-enable afterwards.



I always disabled paging file when i had Xp,it seemed faster than having it enabled.


----------



## TFT (Apr 28, 2009)

Nevakonaza said:


> I always disabled paging file when i had Xp,it seemed faster than having it enabled.



Yeah, there has been so many conflicting opinions on whether to enable or disable virtual memory. At one point it was thought good to manually put in a figure and opinion on that changed.

I may well give it a go and try some intensive work, maybe with Photoshop and see how it goes.


----------

